# J2 View Port Enhancement



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a little J2 view port mod I wanted to share. I thought that the window dividers could benefit from additional detail. What you see in the pics is the result of combining 1/8" Evergreen square tubing with 3/32" T-beam from Plastruct, along with a fair amount of trimming and fine shaping. The final assemblies are constructed to fit directly over the top of the stock dividers. This mod could be applied to any completed Moebius J2 model, or even the Metal J2 replica, since it is strictly an external affair.
Ron G.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice Ron, it's about time someone addressed that! One of the maybe two mods I've made to my Moebius JII was to the viewport. I replaced the window with Evergreen clear stock, making each section individually, then making the dividers from strip stock. There are three pieces, the inner being wider and the only part to protrude between the sections.

Mine is mounted from the inside though, but looking at the picture of the pod-dropper's viewport, although it's in much less than original condition, you can see that there's a substatial part of the dividers behind the glass. I like that it gives a sense of structure, plus it matches the interior set design. 

Any way it's accomplished it's a subtle improvement that adds to an already great kit!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Chuck,
Great job on your end, and I agree with your comment about "any way it's accomplished." I also see the advantage of the internal detailing as you described. However, even with an external-only mod, something quite remarkable happens: you wind up with a reflective effect to effectively simulate the "internal" detail, as partially shown in the image below. And remember that Metal J2 owners do not really have a choice in this regard.

I am aware of the many photos of J2 miniatures (including the Hero) that display the "T-beam" effect suggesting that the glass should drop in from the front. However, it was always my understanding that none of the miniatures were actually fitted with glass due to filming concerns. So I always interpreted this detail as a sort of nod to the heavier beams displayed by the studio set. Then again, the full scale set featured the internal detail that you describe as well.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ron Gross said:


> Here's a little J2 view port mod I wanted to share. I thought that the window dividers could benefit from additional detail. What you see in the pics is the result of combining 1/8" Evergreen square tubing with 3/32" T-beam from Plastruct, along with a fair amount of trimming and fine shaping. The final assemblies are constructed to fit directly over the top of the stock dividers. This mod could be applied to any completed Moebius J2 model, or even the Metal J2 replica, since it is strictly an external affair.
> Ron G.


Excellent :thumbsup:.

I shall do the very same to my Jupiter 2.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> ...However, even with an external-only mod, something quite remarkable happens: you wind up with a reflective effect to effectively simulate the "internal" detail, as partially shown in the image below.


Yes, I discovered that with my 4 foot J-2. Even up close, the dividers look like the glass goes into them rather than just behind.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Ron, it's a small detail but I think it adds a lot, like on B-9's JII!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Excellent :thumbsup:.
> 
> I shall do the very same to my Jupiter 2.


Mark,
Since you are going to do this, let me help you avoid some of the pitfalls. First, the Evergreen square tubing does have a round core, but it is only 1/16", making it too small to fit properly over the stock dividers. You will have to route out the pieces (from both ends) with a 3/32" drill bit. Also, I found it difficult to drill out normally without mangling the pieces, so I wound up doing it by hand. A 3/32" bit mounted to a countersink housing provided just enough leverage to get the job done. After these parts are prepared, The next step would be to mount them on a flat surface that you can hold in your hand for the purpose of sanding away about half of the existing stock. Good luck!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Chuck Eds said:


> Thanks Ron, it's a small detail but I think it adds a lot, like on B-9's JII!


Chuck,
Yes, I agree. And B-9's J2 is something to marvel at!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> Chuck,
> Yes, I agree. And B-9's J2 is something to marvel at!


Thank you Ron and Chuck! I have a web site showing my four foot J-2 project:
http://martl.tripod.com/4FootJ2/4foot.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ron Gross said:


> Mark,
> Since you are going to do this, let me help you avoid some of the pitfalls. First, the Evergreen square tubing does have a round core, but it is only 1/16", making it too small to fit properly over the stock dividers. You will have to route out the pieces (from both ends) with a 3/32" drill bit. Also, I found it difficult to drill out normally without mangling the pieces, so I wound up doing it by hand. A 3/32" bit mounted to a countersink housing provided just enough leverage to get the job done. After these parts are prepared, The next step would be to mount them on a flat surface that you can hold in your hand for the purpose of sanding away about half of the existing stock. Good luck!


Many, Many sincere thanks my friend!:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Ron Gross said:


> Mark,
> Since you are going to do this, let me help you avoid some of the pitfalls. First, the Evergreen square tubing does have a round core, but it is only 1/16", making it too small to fit properly over the stock dividers. You will have to route out the pieces (from both ends) with a 3/32" drill bit. Also, I found it difficult to drill out normally without mangling the pieces, so I wound up doing it by hand. A 3/32" bit mounted to a countersink housing provided just enough leverage to get the job done. After these parts are prepared, The next step would be to mount them on a flat surface that you can hold in your hand for the purpose of sanding away about half of the existing stock. Good luck!


Perhaps the Evergreen 1/8 inch channel stock would work better for this. I will check to see if my LHS has it and give it a try.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Perhaps the Evergreen 1/8 inch channel stock would work better for this. I will check to see if my LHS has it and give it a try.


I looked at that, but I was concerned that the depth required to fully cover the existing dividers might not be sufficient. I therefore decided to go with the "sure thing" with more substantial, customizable parts despite the extra work required. If you discover that the channel stock will conceal those areas completely, however, that report would be most welcome, as it would be a real time saver...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I have been thinking about something similar. I had wanted to acquire some vacuuform inner crash doors that would fit the inside hull and just have 1/32 clearance. I thought the extra depth and details would hide the fact it was the Moebius model, and was the 4 foot Hero.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow B-9 that's the real deal, thanks for posting the link for more pics! 
And the always ambitious Y3A, striving for even more detail! Now I've just got to get back to work on mine...


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

B-9 I also am giga-gaga over that 4-footer! You did an outstanding job! Does it have /will it have landing gear? I see you are not done, I was wondering what was next...

Oh, Ron...I meant to ask you earlier, in the Moebius 18" model, do you agree the computer consoles are too high? They show about a third in the Hero footage, a bit more sunken down in the windows. No big deal, I just noticed that.

Thank you Ron for the window detailing! Most definitely a plus for this model! 

Radio Doug


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Adding landing gear is a far off future possibility when I totally run out of things to do. I would need a larger room in which to display it as it would take up more real estate that way! It sits on a filing cabinet now. I don't want to hang it from the ceiling as many have suggested. Also I'd like to add mechanical spinning lights in the fusion core like Y3A did (I believe) on his. It just looks better that way.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Radiodugger said:


> B-9 I also am giga-gaga over that 4-footer! You did an outstanding job! Does it have /will it have landing gear? I see you are not done, I was wondering what was next...
> 
> Oh, Ron...I meant to ask you earlier, in the Moebius 18" model, do you agree the computer consoles are too high? They show about a third in the Hero footage, a bit more sunken down in the windows. No big deal, I just noticed that.
> 
> ...


Doug,
If you are comparing the external "look" of the Moebius cockpit/computer consoles to the Hero, then yes, the consoles are higher. However, the Hero did not have to be concerned about reconciling an interior beyond satisfying a general impression. The goal with the Moebius interior was to adhere to the proportions of the studio set as much as possible. That worked for seven of the eight pie sections, but when you get to the cockpit, you still have to force that section to reach the inner edge. That meant pushing it forward to fill the space, and by necessity, slightly increasing the scale of that section. If it were moved back to match the studio plans, I suspect that the console height would be more in line with the Hero, but then you open up an all new can of worms: the existing "hallway" effect becomes even more exaggerated. So you see, there is no easy answer when you enter the necessary reconciliation into the equation. Suffice to say that the illusion that this model presents when looking in through the view port is breathtaking overall, and to me, that more than counters any remaining little quirks that simply evade any clear-cut solution.
Ron G.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

B-9 said:


> Thank you Ron and Chuck! I have a web site showing my four foot J-2 project:
> http://martl.tripod.com/4FootJ2/4foot.html


Excellent stuff!!! Thanks for the link!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Ron Gross said:


> Doug,
> ...The goal with the Moebius interior was to adhere to the proportions of the studio set as much as possible. That worked for seven of the eight pie sections, but when you get to the cockpit, you still have to force that section to reach the inner edge. That meant pushing it forward to fill the space, and by necessity, slightly increasing the scale of that section. If it were moved back to match the studio plans, I suspect that the console height would be more in line with the Hero, but then you open up an all new can of worms: the existing "hallway" effect becomes even more exaggerated. So you see, there is no easy answer when you enter the necessary reconciliation into the equation. Suffice to say that the illusion that this model presents when looking in through the view port is breathtaking overall, and to me, that more than counters any remaining little quirks that simply evade any clear-cut solution.
> Ron G.


Yep Ron, that makes total sense! You are right. This model is breath-taking! What is amazing is I put the hull halves together, with the window frame snapped in place, I did glue the landing gear together, but nothing else.

It's sitting on its gear looking absolutely perfect! Not a warp in the hull. Its fit is exact. I am amazed at the precision fit this kit has. I have one problem, though. I have to get in touch with someone to replace a part. 

The kit came with two fusion cores. The one with the fins is so warped, I can't use it. I just have to contact the right people. no big deal. It happens. Every day, though, I look at this ship and it brings a smile to my face.

Moebius, you did it! Paubo and TSDS, you guys are fantastic as well. Just a matter of time before I order a whole BUNCH of stuff from you. Oh, what's this? Masking set for painting? This must be something new.

Ron, I am amazed at the skill you have building that J-2 from scratch! I always thought I was a stickler for detail. You blast past me like I'm going backwards! 

Doug


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Radiodugger said:


> Ron, I am amazed at the skill you have building that J-2 from scratch! I always thought I was a stickler for detail. You blast past me like I'm going backwards!
> 
> Doug


Doug, thanks. But that little 10" model of mine was done quite a while ago, when I could still say that I had perfect vision! Not the case anymore, making me wonder if I could ever pull off something like that again. But, for the record, the fact that I had used 1/16" T-beam for that model's view port is precisely what inspired me to want to do a little more with the Moebius in this area.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Ya know Ron...I'm gonna do it! You're right. Looking at the Hero, and thinking about it, why not? You've shown us how to do it! May as well make it accurate! :thumbsup:


----------

